# Verkabelung von RJ45 Buchsen



## Reddel (23. November 2007)

Tach zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei, in einem Zimmer ein Kabelkanal zu verlegen. Dabei möchte ich gleichzeitig eine RJ45 Buchse anklemmen, damit ich einfach nur vom PC mit meinem Netzerkkabel in die Buche gehen muss ind nicht quer durchs zimmer. ich habe die buchse jetzt zu hause. Allerdings habe ich bemerkt, dass ich anscheinend statt den gesamten 8 adern nur 4 oder 5 oder so anklemmen kann. Denn auf den Kontakten ist eine Blaue klemme, die allerdings nur ein paar eingänge hat. Ist das so richtig und kann ich da mein LAN Kabel anschliessen ohne probleme fürs dsl Und wenn ja, wie muss ich die Adern daran anschliessen?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable-Sharing
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auflegestandard
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_5


----------



## Reddel (23. November 2007)

hmm also leider blicke ich da nicht so genau durch. 
Also nach der einen i-net seite zu gehen, habe ich wohl das richtige gekauft, oder gibt es da noch irgendwelche unterschiede

Wie muss ich die kabel denn genau anschliessen?
Am besten würde ich Gigabit verwenden, muss ich da irgendwas beachten bzw.anders anschliessen?


----------

